# 92 stanza/99 altima hybrid



## kevin211 (Jul 15, 2006)

i dropped a 99 ka24de 2.4L altima motor into my 92 stanza. all the required wires from the ecu harness have been spliced into the main harness and everything is powered up. i put in the ecu and i dont have an injector pulse. i can manually feed it fuel through the intake and it will stay running until i cut the fuel. i need to find a way to get the ecu to send a injector pulse. anyone have any ideas ? anyone had this problem before ? thanks.


----------

